# Cool New Jigs from Rockler



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

A couple of jigs that could be made like from these from Rockler. The taper jig is pretty cool however, maybe not worth it to make one yourself or..maybe you can add more features....
http://thewoodwhisperer.com/awfs-2009-tool-demos/
The box jig is also cool, seems very precise. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## vuefromidwest (Aug 26, 2009)

Most of us have a homemade version of the tapering jig, and a box-joint jig....I think mine were Nick Engler designs from the eighties...

Wish I had thought of that "Bench Cookie" thing though....we could have produced and sold those here at the gasket company:yes:


----------



## Motor Man (Dec 21, 2009)

Interesting:thumbsup:


----------

